# How often do you change line?



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

Just trying to figure out how often you would want to replace your line? I know I have some that is several years old But it has not been used much till recently?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I replace mine every 2 to 3 weeks during the tourny season


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

For Braided line I change once every year to year and a half or so. Usually because I am running low on the spool.

Everything else I change once every 2 to 4 weeks depending on how much I have used my rods.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with the rest of the guys. My mono lines i change roughly every month and my braid (power pro) i put on at the start of the season each year.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree with eveyone else on the braid and mono...but what about fluorocarbon?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I really only use fluorocarbon as a leader. But I use to fish it as the main line and its about the same as mono.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Every 2-4 weeks. wow! I still have my same line on from last year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I change line after every trip, so I change line as much as 50 times a year, depending on what rods I am using.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Depends on how much I fish and how much I get snagged. Spring through fall is usually around every 2 weeks, in the colder months it might be once a month or even longer.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Depends on the brand of line. I have had the same Pline flurocarbon(NOT CLEAR) on my reel for about a year now. Other lines I might change after everytrip (Usually stren, that stuff is crap thats why I stopped using it).


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Boy I dont know ,if I had to change my line after every trip I would be bankrupt!For mono I change mine once or twice a season,for superlines I think thier good for atleast a year if not more.I tend to run low on my spool more than anything.


----------



## gotobatter (Feb 28, 2007)

p line cxx is the best line on the planet. try it and you will agree.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

This depends a lot on what kind of fishing you do. Cat guys tend to fish places that cause a lot of nicks and abrasions on their lines. Trollers on Erie rarely stress their main lines with the exception of drifting debris or tangled lines.......they may however change leaders regularly. Perchers using good braid may use it for years.

My braids for trolling are lasting a couple years with only reversing the line after one year. Mono lines gets changed at least 2-3 times a season.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

This is all quite interesting. I would have never guessed that so many people change lines so frequently.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Once a month


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

At least once a month if not more. Depends on how much I am fishing and the cover. Braided line usually lasts a little longer for me. But Mono I change really often. I buy the 1000+ yd spools every couple months...


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Once a month for me as well .


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Depends, my 11' steelhead rig i change before every season (2x year) I cant afford to replace my Powerpro after a year. For what that costs it should last a lonnnnggggg time! 

Perch rods get pretty nasty after a while, once a year on mono, longer on braid.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

my two baitcasters 14 lbs. bps excel clear blue mono line i change about every two weeks when fishing 3-5 days a week, less than that once a month, i fish alot of cover and will put my baits right into the thick of it all so my line gets beat up pretty good, my cat poles i use bps excel mono on too and i change that once a year.

the worst thing that can happen is have old line on ur reel and know its old line and have the line snap on a really nice fish!!!!!!!!! i know we all have been there before!!!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

so the consensus is that mono needs to be changed more often? 

I prefer mono, and usually use Stren (is it that crappy? trilene always twisted up on me more), and only change lines about twice a year.


----------



## OHbassmaster12 (Feb 26, 2007)

I reline my reels every 3-4 weeks, but I never take all of the line off when I reline them. I take off about two cast lengths and leave the old line on as a backing. I tie a uni knot to the new line, and then I fill my spool. It saves me a lot of money, because now I don't have to waste all the line that never really gets used anyway.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

I love the P-line, but I can't see the stuff anymore! Sure wish they would make it in a version like the Stren Gold - so I could feel every twitch, and also see the line move. 

Take Care!

Rick


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow I change my flourocarbon before every tournament just about, I can always find nicks and abrasions in it far enough down that cutting off would not leave me with enough line. 

I used to use Pline flouroclear, but now I use vanish flourocarbon, and Im thinking about switching over to Gamma.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

as soon as i loose enough to hinder long casts on the spinning reel. and then i only replace about 75 yards of line .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

man carp that has to get expensive, you really shouldn't need to change it before every tournament. And if you are i would find a different line or cheaper line.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you guys all use line conditioner spray or something? The memory effects in the line really bothers me sometimes, maybe I need to start using the KVD spray.


----------

